# making a switch to duck stance?



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

right now im riding almost zero angle on both bindings...maybe like 6 or 7 up front..

i've read a few threads about binding angles and i know most of it is personal preference. I'm mainly a park rider, but occasionally ride regular slopes too. 

should i stick with a forward stance or go ahead and switch to duck? i am wanting to learn to ride switch a little bit and i didnt know if duck stance would help me progress faster


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah going duck stance will definitely help you progress in riding switch better. Well, it did for me. But it's all about personal preference so when you're changing angles, change it to whatever makes you feel comfortable. For me its +15/-15.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont know how people ride in a non duck stance especially if they are trying to ride switch.
It makes it so much easier on my feet, and i use it for all conditions

I ride +15/-12, will try some bigger angles next time on the snow


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

RaID said:


> I ride +15/-12, will try some bigger angles next time on the snow


Thats the most comfy stance for me too. I went from +12/-3 to +15/-12 this year, and it made switch easier for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> right now im riding almost zero angle on both bindings...maybe like 6 or 7 up front..
> 
> i've read a few threads about binding angles and i know most of it is personal preference. I'm mainly a park rider, but occasionally ride regular slopes too.
> 
> should i stick with a forward stance or go ahead and switch to duck? i am wanting to learn to ride switch a little bit and i didnt know if duck stance would help me progress faster


it works for some people and not for others. try it and see - feeling it for yourself is worth 1000 replies online...

alasdair


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I made the switch last year. It made a big difference in my regular riding. One of my goals this year is to learn to ride switch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

i went with +15 / -10 or so. I'll see how it works..taking a screwdriver with me just in case.

I'm trying to learn to ride switch this weekend some. I have to teach my wife how to snowboard, so if im spending a day on the bunny slopes why not:dunno:


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

How do you guys measure out the angles? I had a shop put my bindings on my board so I don't know what angles they are at. He just told me to hop on the board and stand as I would as if I were snowboarding before he put on the bindings and he just put them on at whatever angles I had my feet at. Do you guys use a protractor and measure out the angles or what?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

there should be angle markers around the circumference of your baseplates which line up with an arrow - or similar mark - on the base of the binding.

alasdair


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm doing +18/-12 and its working pretty good.. anything more than -12 on the rear is tough for me..


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> I'm doing +18/-12 and its working pretty good.. anything more than -12 on the rear is tough for me..


yeah i had mine sized up at 15/ -15 but it looked a little too duck footed for me..plus i spread my stance out some. it should make for an interested first day of the season on sunday


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Binding angles are preference, but you have to remember it is also greatly affected by your natural stance. Going 0 on the back and almost 0 on the front is good if you naturally stand with both feet pointing straight forward. Most people have a naturally ducked stance and I mean when we are just standing, not riding. I usually start out by jumping in the air and landing with a slight squat. Kind of like the position you would be in when you are playing defense in basketball. In most cases, +15/-15 is a good starting point when you are trying out duck. Then you change angles from there. I rode +15/-15 for a few seasons and I loved it. Last season, I decided to mess around with angles a little bit and changed to +18/-12. This year, I changed my angles to +21/-9. Just play around with it until you find something comfortable. And duck will definitely help your switch riding.

As for binding angles, if you have traditional strap bindings, then the angles are in multiple of threes. If you are a regular footed rider, your front foot will have a positive angle and the back will have a negative. Vice-versa for goofy. For a ducked stance, your angles will be in the 0 to 30 and 0 to -30 range. Have fun with it. Remember, if your knee starts to hurt, it's a bad angle :thumbsdown:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Once you go Duck you'll never go back!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Once you go Duck you'll never go back!!!


Holy Saltine Crackers Batman!!! Howard the effin Duck! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

And the ever so lovely Lea Thompson. She is still hot to this day. MILF status.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Give it a try. Even if you don't end up liking duck (or liking it for all riding), you may end up finding a better stance than what you are currently riding. Way too many riders just choose an angle and live with it for years. Changing angles will only take you a few minutes once you are used to doing the adjustments and riding different stances will help your riding (not true for new riders who will benefit from consistancy at first).


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Leo said:


> As for binding angles, if you have traditional strap bindings, then the angles are in multiple of threes. If you are a regular footed rider, your front foot will have a positive angle and the back will have a negative. Vice-versa for goofy. For a ducked stance, your angles will be in the 0 to 30 and 0 to -30 range. Have fun with it. Remember, if your knee starts to hurt, it's a bad angle :thumbsdown:


Although its proprietary, thats why I like my burton hero. Can play around with the stance all you want and not limited to the traditional 3 degree steps and whatnot...

PS big ups for the Howard the duck reference


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Give it a try. Even if you don't end up liking duck (or liking it for all riding), you may end up finding a better stance than what you are currently riding. Way too many riders just choose an angle and live with it for years. Changing angles will only take you a few minutes once you are used to doing the adjustments and riding different stances will help your riding (not true for new riders who will benefit from consistancy at first).


Exactly. When I started, I dialed in one stance to learn on and probably didn't touch it all first season, but after that I tried ever angle I could. I still change mine a couple times a season just for fun and to see if my preferences change as I get older


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

A ducked stance helps to mimic the natural stance of your feet when you absorb landings. A simple test is to look at a point on a wall at shoulder height near you and while barefoot jump straight up and land without looking at your feet. 
I can almost guarantee that when you land your feet will be naturally a little ducked. You can use this as approximation for your stance angles. 
Or if you think I'm full of shit you can just go with whatever works for you. I like riding duck because of the above reason and because it's more comfortable for me.


----------

